# Dear Bill....



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

I have noticed over the last few weeks that the postings of Bill Davies have become fewer.
I now see that he is no longer in the list of members.
I know he upset a few people and I include myself in that but I do hope that nothing untoward has befallen him. I hope he is well and that his leaving is of his own choice.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

nothing so becomes a man as ............ but belay those thoughts.

he did upset a few people but he got some interesting threads going and he will be missed if he has indeed gone. 
if he has i wish him well and echo chris's sentiments that it was of his own volition.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes , I was also wondering what has happened to Bill Davis.

Find it difficult to believe that he has left as he seemed to enjoy most of the
threads and certainly knew what he was talking about. I for one miss his 
banter.

Anyone know ?.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

Lets just say he is on permanent leave from SN and leave it there,he ignored all polite warnings and went a little bit too far behind the scenes a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

That is sad news and at least it was "behind the scenes" and not on an open forum as some do. Bill did many a favour by getting the adrenalin going!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, I'm also sorry to learn that he has been, hopefully, just suspended. Maybe with the approach of the Season of Goodwill to all men (&women) and if he wishes, he might be re-instated, and this from one of the fraternity that Bill abhorred!


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

The site lives on seafarers input, considering the thousands of members, the input can only be classed as low.
Bill gave a lot, if he wishes, I hope he returns soon.

John.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

Don't hold your breath


----------

